# fish finder suggestions



## oldrebel18 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hey just picked up a 19ft chapperal cuddy and now need to outfit it with a fishfinder! I have a furuno gp 35 gps so do not need a combo! 

What does everyone suggest? I want to spend the least amount but don't want garbage either! prob trying to stay around the 100-200 dollar range.....any info will be helpful! thanks!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Garmin echo-300c Dual-Beam Fishfinder, Lowrance Elite-4x-DSI Color Fishfinder. Like anything else though, you get what you pay for. If you want something better, you will have to pay a little more. Also, keep an eye on the forum sales site- someone might be upgrading their equipment and you could get a good used unit. 
Did you search the forum for previous posts on that subject? I attached one below...
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...boat-103710/?highlight=Fishfinder+suggestions

Good luck


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

like you, i only needed a fishfinder. i bought the $100 paranah/hummingbird and i'm extremely happy with it. it shows fish, it reads at all speeds and it was easy to install. it does lose it's reading on turns at higher speeds. the water temp is a little off, i think about 5-6 degrees. for the price it does all i need it to do.


----------



## Harmony (Feb 11, 2014)

O God, where did you find it for 100 bucks?! I found the Hummingbird here for a little less than $200 :S


----------



## Slqfisher (Nov 8, 2007)

If you plan to do much fishing spend the money on a good unit, it's your bread and butter...


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Harmony said:


> O God, where did you find it for 100 bucks?! I found the Hummingbird here for a little less than $200 :S


don't rmember the name of the co., but i googled the FF and several co. popped up, all close on price. i think it was $115.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i just googled hummingbird fishfinders and found the piranah165 for $89.95. it's no frills, but it's never let me down-----yet.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

raymarine dragonfly.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I have that hummingbird on my yak... I would get something better for my boat to be honest. Its about as basic as you can get. I also am not a fan of my buddy's Raymarine; it is not user friendly. I agree with the post about spending a little more money; I think you'll regret going with the cheapest deal. Garmin, even one of the lower models, would be my company of choice. Go on Amazon and read some reviews

http://www.amazon.com/Garmin-010-00955-00-echo-550c-Fishfinder/dp/B004D7PKQA/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1392315318&sr=8-6&keywords=garmin+fish+finder


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

I got the new lowrance elite 5 hdi and I think its a very good unit. the built in gps is very accurate and the downscan imagining is very detailed. the 5" screen is small but works for me. just my opinion good luck!


----------

